# last samurai!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## haumana2000 (Dec 5, 2003)

Saw a sneak preview last night.... AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA +++++
OFF the hook! if you see only one movie this year, see that one, if you see two movies this year see it again! 

The action sequences are awesome, single and double swordplay staff, bokken, traditonal japanese juijitsu, cranks, locks, throws, even an ankle lock awesome!!!!!!! 

Back to top


----------



## Grasshoppah (Dec 5, 2003)

The Last Samurai good for the martial arts. The Samurai is more action than talk. No technical B.S. just trained straight up Samurai mastering traditional art.


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 5, 2003)

Great Picture!!! I saw it today.  I could have sworn that I saw a Modern Arnis Six count sequence 12-1-4


----------



## Sun_Helmet (Dec 9, 2003)

Tsuyoshi Abe is listed as a stunt performer in the film and he is from the Inosanto Academy. There's others who would also have some FMAs techniques in their repertoire in the long list of stunt performers that they used.

--Rafael--
-------
-------
------
-------


----------

